# Doggie Door



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this in the right spot. :-\ 

Me and my husband are in the mist of building a house, with Jack in mind. We were thinking about putting in a doggie door or two. Just wanted to see if anyone had one or the thoughts about having one. Any advice or thoughts or concerns were be great. We have a few more monthes for the builder needs an answer.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I think they are a great idea! Make sure you've got a really high fence since your dog will come & go as they please. Also make sure that you put the doggie door in a place where you don't mind mud coming in with them (or whatever else they drag in!). Perhaps a nice, large mud mat to trap the majority of it?

Also, for security reasons, make sure you can block it off or lock it when you are not home - kids & small adults can fit through them & they'll clean your house out of valuables.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I don't know where you live, but in our area I would be afraid of the local lowlife climbing through the doggy door and either nicking my belongings or heaven forbid pinch my vizsla...I once thought about a doggy door but chose against it.I also don't know how you would stand on your home insurance.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/lily-honorary-vizsla-pup-comes-over-to.html

They work great. Now our granddaughter can go in and out too. ;D

And a whole book about a dog door, One of my favorite dog books of all time.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/you-need-dog-merle.html

RBD


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good call Darcy regarding home insurance.....

Interesting, those dog doors/flaps could be big enough for your local 'Artfull Dodger'!!!!! :-\

hobbsy


----------



## Lindsey1420 (Jan 28, 2012)

never thought about the home insurance thing.


----------

